# Mom's Allergies Affect Breastmilk?



## tylerin (Sep 16, 2007)

I understand that when I'm having an allergic reaction to something, there are elevated histamine levels in my blood. I'm assuming (possibly incorrectly) that those histamines are also in my breastmilk.

What effect (if any) does that have on DD? Would it make her more likely to develop allergies, less likely, or neither? Would it be better to take an antihistamine if I have allergies, or would that be worse?









I read on one website that they were linking histamines to colic, though we never had that issue with DD and she's now 13 mos old with no known allergies at this point.

TIA!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

As I understand it, your allergies do not affect your milk, nor do they pass on a tendency toward allergies for your child (though genetics can play a part in a tendency toward being allergic, but that's different). Since breastmilk contains antibodies when we contract viruses and the like, I'd assume that the histamines are not negatively affecting the baby.

Taking antihistamines therefore shouldn't have an affect either that I'm aware of in terms of long-term allergy development (though some can pass through milk and cause drowsiness). But taking antihistamines can reduce your milk supply, so that's something to keep in mind.

I know that early exposure to some things (like pets, for instance) is said to help prevent later allergies. But early exposure to some foods can trigger allergies. Since it sounds like you're talking about seasonal stuff, I honestly wouldn't worry about it if I were you. If it's bad enough to take an antihistamine, then be sure you're drinking enough water, and eat some oatmeal to compensate, maybe?

It's an interesting question, and I'm not certain of the answer (I did look on KellyMom.com but didn't find anything), but if I were you, I wouldn't worry about it. Sorry you're suffering. Allergies are no fun, I know.


----------

